# Splitting anemones



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it safe to do what this guy is doing in this video or should i wait till it splits on it's own? by the way how do you post videos on the thread instead of posting a link?

YouTube - Flowerseller shows how to split a RBTA anemone


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

So your link looked like this to begin with: 

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[COLOR=Red]C5tDIoLROyA[/COLOR]
```
Take the video ID from the link, its after the equal sign, and wrap it with yt tags, like this: 

```
[yt]C5tDIoLROyA[/yt]
```
See how that strange string of letters and numbers comes after the = sign in your link? Thats whats needed to be put between the 




 


If still not clear to you, click the "quote" button on this post of mine and you will see the code exactly as I typed it when you go to quote me. 

If that still does not make sense, when you post a thread you will see the icon that looks like this in your wysiwyg editor: 








Click that and paste in the youtube video code and it will add the 



">





 


If still not clear to you, click the "quote" button on this post of mine and you will see the code exactly as I typed it when you go to quote me. 

If that still does not make sense, when you post a thread you will see the icon that looks like this in your wysiwyg editor: 








Click that and paste in the youtube video code and it will add the 



" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="460" height="364" wmode="transparent">


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

makes sense. as for my question is that safe?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya sorry was all caught up thinking how to explain how to post videos I forgot to post again about your initial question! 
Yes, some people I know do it like that, I have done it also. I also know people that just wait for theirs to bud and leave babies behind on the rocks... they are too afraid to take a knife to them and still though in a year get maybe 6 RBTA babies just from budding. So its up to you. I once divided a lot of ricordea and they got infected and wiped out rather fast, so if you do it I would advise perhaps only divide one into two instead of 4 (like the guy showed in the video) your first few times doing it so as to lower the amount of surface area any deadly bacteria could take hold onto. A UV or Ozone running on the system where you would be holding them would probably be beneficial to keep down the amount of water borne bacteria and such that could infect the animal after your cutting. I have some rock anemonies here that I do this to all the time though and that system has no UV or Ozone and I've never had a problem. So theres different ways to do it and different levels of risk you can take, between how many times to cut the animal, to the equipment on the system, to what you do with the animal once its cut (place it in a container where the flow is gentle is a good idea so it can heal and take hold without being blown around the tank). Hope the info helps. I say give it a try, yes its safe, just some things to keep in mind to keep it even safer.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Personally I don't think i will be trying out the process due to the stress I will be giving myself in making sure i didn't get them sick or worse. I rather just wait for nature to take its place with these guys. It's a lot safer and less stress on me.


----------

